# Video - GSD Movement in slow motion



## MaggieRoseLee

Interesting to see a showdog in slow motion


----------



## ruger

That was a cool video. You can really see that angulation that people talk about. There were certain parts of the vid where you can see the dog actually standing on it's hocks, that actually looks painful to me, but I don't profess to be an expert in this area.


----------



## Doggydog

I've seen that before. Difficult to watch. Makes me sad.


----------



## Whitedog404

And at some point, you can see one of the back feet dragging the ground. Looks terrible.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub

that sickens me.


----------



## JKlatsky

Isn't this the one that was circulating before to show good movement?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub

JKlatsky said:


> Isn't this the one that was circulating before to show good movement?
> 
> YouTube - gating german shepherd


to me, that is beautiful . I really see nothing attractive about the other video.


----------



## Liesje

The first video is weird. The dogs are not even gaiting so I'm not sure what I'm even supposed to be seeing/evaluating.


----------



## Stosh

In the first video, the back foot pushes off sideways, almost rotating the back leg. Second video, beautiful and natural


----------



## Liesje

Yes but you're looking at two totally different types of movement. The dogs in the first video are not gaiting, the dog in the second video is gaiting. I'm not saying one is better or worse, but personally can't compare them because they're not showing the same type of movement. I have no idea how the top dogs gait and the bottom dog pace. The top dogs are also restrained and pulling into collars; the bottom dog is gaiting free. How the dog is moving and whether it is being restrained does effect what the movement looks like.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Better slow motion gaiting of showdogs (or not...?)





 




 




 
Have to say, I'm not so into the curve in the spine, this is even when the dogs are running/walking (not just standing).


----------



## Lucy Dog

The first video looks like how lucy looks right before she's about to


----------



## Liesje

I don't like that broken topline look either. Some dogs always have it b/c they are more extreme, some don't have it but will show it depending on how they are moving. I can stack and move Nikon in such a way that he has that, or not. For him it's not normal but shows up if he is over-stacked or gaiting with more power from the rear AND really being restrained/pulling hard into the lead. I don't think the dogs have to gait totally free to show nice movement but I don't like the extreme pulling either, but that's what the German ring likes to see, lots of power in the rear. So, in order to be fair we have to understand what we're looking at before we compare and critique the dogs just based on their movements alone.


----------



## AgileGSD

The first half of the first video shows a dog pacing, not gaiting. Bad handler for letting the dog do that in the ring, although if pacing is a dog's preferred trotting movement it often is due to a structural issue. After about 2:20ish there is a dog gaiting - badly. IMO badly due to both structure and poor handling. All that said, the dogs are showing some very typical issues associated with excessive rear angulation, namely extremely loose movement and a rather cowhocked look going away.


----------



## Samba

I saw that there was a lot of pacing dogs. Others distorted on the tight lead. The handling was not all that. But, yes, the hocky action due to angulation was notable.


----------



## trish07

Some videos are hard to watch....


----------



## Xeph

> I saw that there was a lot of pacing dogs. Others distorted on the tight lead. The handling was not all that. But, yes, the hocky action due to angulation was notable.


Agreed on all counts. It's not hard to make a "sort of bad dog" look hideous that way. It's not hard to make a good dog look bad that way either.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Poor dog int he first video... looks terrified of its owner!


----------

